# Anxiety Disorders > Specific Phobias >  >  Intense fear of fire

## Lostgirl32

I suffer from an intense fear of fire and do not know why. I was told there was a house fire but that was before i was born. I don't understand it but i run the other way and scream when fire is near me. I don't like it at all.

----------


## Keddy

I'm afraid of fire too, and with no real reason behind it. One time my mom was cooking and there was smoke and it set the fire alarm off and I had a panic attack. I was afraid the house was going to burn down. Every time we had fire drills at school when I was a kid I would have panic attacks also because I thought there was a real fire. I've never been around a fire, it's just for some reason the concept of fire terrifies me. It's one of my phobias that just doesn't have an explanation. I have a few phobias like that.

----------

